# Question--Same field more than one day?



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

How many of you hunt the same field more than one day? We started in a field with two low spots that had water and in 3 days could not find a field that looked any better. We shot 31 snows, blues and ross's over the decoys and watched 15 different kinds of ducks, specks and honkers non-stop..........and decent numbers of snows were in the area..........and as muddy as is was, seemed like the best solution for us. Just wondering.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If the birds are migrating through we use the same field often for multiple days.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

you can hunt the same field for the whole season if your'e hunting migrating birds. Staged birds,maybe 2 days,but then you'll have to do your homework and follow them to a new field.

Alex


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

There are quite a few guys that don't ever move to a different location. They have permanent/semi-permanent blinds and some of them shoot a truck load of birds.

I don't think they normally stick around as long as canadas or ducks do so they don't seem to wise up as quickly. If you've got a money spot I wouldn't ever move, especially if you can leave a bunch of your spread out there.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I hunted the same stubble corn field for two days already and have shot 48 snows and blues out of it, I would hunt it as long as there are birds in the area, you don't have to worry about pushing them out because they are going to be gone in no time anyway, just my two cents. I found my little honey hole not 5 miles from my home town, lol. I'll be at it again this weekend as a matter of fact, lol. Laters. Oh yeah Chris, where did you guys have your Brawt's made from all your geese last year, I am thinking about doing that this year. Laters.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

HonkerExpress said:


> Oh yeah Chris, where did you guys have your Brawt's made from all your geese last year, I am thinking about doing that this year. Laters.


West Dakota Meats in Bismarck

I'm already out of brauts so I gotta stock up this spring. If you go there you have to get the Jalapeno/Cheddar Goose Summer Sausage....mmm mmm good.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree with chris those brats and summer sausage are unreal. Defenitly worht the price.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Best brats around! I could sell them to my co-workers but I keep them for myself!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

McDonalds meats Clearwater MN also has great snow goose brats and smoked cheddar cheese sticks .


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Mcdonalds also makes some killer snow goose bacon, and the maple links are decent too.


----------



## WBSwaterfowl (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually will hunt the same field for snows 2 days. If at the end of the 2nd day the birds won't commit as good we'll switch fields.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Holy siht! A seven year old thread makes a comeback :rollin:


----------

